# Looking for a DTG printer to work with me in the NY/PA/OH area. Need to order ASAP!



## Agfracing (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello, I have a customer who needs shirts made asap and they must be printed with a dtg. Im In southwestern NY and need someone who isn't to far away and willing to ship.
Thanks!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

If you want NeoFlex quality please contact me.
Cheers! Inks are on me always.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I can easily help you out with this project and can ship out right away, can you offer me some specifics on what you need? Thanks

[email protected] or call 215-672-2382 EXT 104


----------



## Agfracing (Nov 21, 2011)

Responded to you guys! thanks. Still looking until i can nail down something solid!


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Give Cathie aka neochick twistin the wick is her forum name... Shes located in PA. shaverstown I believe..


----------

